# Illinois = for REAL.



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wake who?


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Wake Forest = No defense it seems. Put them up against a team who plays some D and they are either going to struggle or lose.

That's not to take anything away from Illinois though. They are playing AWESOME basketball. Congrats Illini.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>
> 
> That's not to take anything away from Illinois though. They are playing AWESOME basketball. Congrats Illini.


Don't tell that to the ESPN crew. They just spent about 2 minutes saying how Wake was still great and how it was just a bad game, and didn't say a word about Illinois.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I was worried we wouldn't be tuned up for this game after playing teams like Oakland and Delaware State.. but they looked damn good.

About time for the team itself to get some props, and also Luther Head too.
Didn't hear his name at all, outside of Champaign, before the past 5 games.


go Illini!
:clap:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't tell that to the ESPN crew. They just spent about 2 minutes saying how Wake was still great and how it was just a bad game, and didn't say a word about Illinois.


That's ESPN for ya.

If Vitale was there, you could bet that they would start discussing some Illinois player like Luther Head and start talking about the positives in his game, but then Vitale would probably say "But oh boy JJ Reddick..."


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> About time for the team itself to get some props, and also Luther Head too.
> ...


Yip, him and Deron Williams, the best guard in the country who rarely gets mentioned outside of Champaign.

Congrats Illini. Awesome, awesome display tonight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Yip, him and *Deron Williams*, the best guard in the country who rarely gets mentioned outside of Champaign.
> ...


Keep mentioning him, because he will be the first PG taken in next year's draft. :yes:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Keep mentioning him, because he will be the first PG taken in next year's draft. :yes:


Word.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I was talking about Luther Head today with a couple bball friends of mine. I love the guy. I think he's great and I like in Austin, Tx. I liked him last year when almost no one knew his name. He's starting to get the recognition he deserves.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Wake Forest sucks

Congrats to Illinois though


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep no credit to Illinois' impressive win.. WF sucks.. What excuses! :upset:


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Yep no credit to Illinois' impressive win.. WF sucks.. What excuses! :upset:


Yeah don't you love that? Illinois completely dominated and all the announcers did was talk about Wake. It pissed me off and I don't even really like Illinois.


----------



## clhb1 (Feb 21, 2004)

I found it funny how the commentators seemed to be focusing attention on how bad Wake played, as opposed to how good Illinois is.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wake had a bad defence last year.

Instead of saying it is a bad game, perhaps this is really what Wake is.

Great win for Illinois.

Syracuse was my #1 for three 3 days.

My updated top 5:
Illinois
Syracuse
Kansas
Georgia Tech
Oklahoma St.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

greatest sporting event ive ever been to, the crowd was amazing... 23 nba scouts there... roger powell might move into the second round, luther maybe a first, deron = stud, dee = stud... 

chris paul - OVERRATED


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Wake had a bad defence last year.
> 
> Instead of saying it is a bad game, perhaps this is really what Wake is.
> ...



how did okie state go from #14 in your top 25 poll to #5 in your updated top 5? just a change of heart? or what? i am just wondering because i am an osu fan... but anyways, ya great win for the fightin' illini. i will admit, i underestimated them


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BTW, I am really looking forward to Ok St. vs Syracuse at MSG next Tuesday. Should be a great game. If Ok St. wins that game they go top 3 in my books, especially since SU will have a bit of a homecourt advantage in NYC.

Anyway, In the preseason I had Oklahoma St. around 8

I put them at #14 last week, under the misconception that they had struggled a few games against bad teams(I look at every team's results and games played when I do the rankings) I rechecked it tonight and obviously I was wrong.

With the losses by Maryland and Wake Forest they dropped out of my top 5. It came down to UConn and Ok St, and I went with OK st.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't tell that to the ESPN crew. They just spent about 2 minutes saying how Wake was still great and how it was just a bad game, and didn't say a word about Illinois.


ESPN = ACCTV. Which we knew.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big Ten - ACC Challenge needs to be ended.

The ACC won 7-2. Disgraceful. The Big Ten is weak.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Big Ten - ACC Challenge needs to be ended.
> 
> The ACC won 7-2. Disgraceful. The Big Ten is weak.


Was it really that dominating of a performance by the ACC? Despite their 7-2 win I dont think the ACC exactly killed the Big Ten.. Not like any teams got blown out with the exception of Michigan.. I thought it was actually competitive but the B10 blew some of the games down the stretch of the games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well maybe if Iowa played it would have been different, but the fact remains that those results say 7-2 ACC. It's like when you see the results of the NCAA tournament and see that a conference like the Pac-10 had all their teams gone by the first 3 days. 

If the Big Ten gets more than 5, something is wrong.

Illinois, Michigan State, Wisconsin, Iowa and then whoever else. As a Michigan fan, I'm disappointed they were throttled like that. I guess we miss Lester Abram more than I thought.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

They were close, good competitive games with the exception of the Illinois and Michigan games. A lot of the games went down to the last minute with the winner not yet decided. I think that with the amount of great games that this will definitely continue. Sure the ACC went 7-2 but with just a few different endings, the story might have been different. You have to look at the whole picture and not just a minor part of it to judge the Big Ten.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> You have to look at the whole picture and not just a minor part of it to judge the Big Ten.


What part of the picture looks good for the Big Ten right now?

It is improved from last year, but still not a top 4 conference.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Well, they have the best team in the country. We will see what happens in March.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Well, they have the best team in the country. We will see what happens in March.


I'll agree with that.

Top 3 they are very solid - Illinois, Mich St, and Wisc

It's at the 4-5-6 depth spots that they are weak - I am still not entirely sold on Iowa, and after that ???


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> BTW, I am really looking forward to Ok St. vs Syracuse at MSG next Tuesday. Should be a great game. If Ok St. wins that game they go top 3 in my books, especially since SU will have a bit of a homecourt advantage in NYC.
> 
> Anyway, In the preseason I had Oklahoma St. around 8
> ...


ah, thanks for filling me in man. ya i will be watchin. i would go but NYC is a long long trip. it should really be a good game. hakim warrick is lookin really good but hopefully osu can get revenge on the NCAA tourney loss a couple years back... *hopefully* ... 'cuse looks good this year


----------

